# Lab and ultrasound results.



## fayla (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are a couple of the test/lab results. Maybe you all can help me with what it means?

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies - 61 IU/mL (flagged as high) Reference range: <35IU/mL

TSI - 26% baseline <140% baseline

I realized I was posting this in the wrong thread. Here are my second round of the tests results and ultrasound results. My first round of blood tests deemed me hyperT.

And here is my ultrasound report: Findings: Imaging of the right gland shows it to measure 25 x 25 x 44mm. It is dominated by an ovoid nodule with near complete halo. This nodule measures 33 x 18 x 22mm. The nodule appears to be hypervascular compared to the remaining gland.

Right gland is enlarged and dominated by solid, indeterminate hypervascular nodule. Recommend correlation with thyroid function test and follow up with scintigram for further characterization.

Also I have a prescription for 60 MG of Propranolol extended release. Is this considered a low dose? I do not have an elevated heart rate or high blood pressure, just some heart pain and the occasional feeling of my heart pounding.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fayla said:


> Here are a couple of the test/lab results. Maybe you all can help me with what it means?
> 
> Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies - 61 IU/mL (flagged as high) Reference range: <35IU/mL
> 
> ...


Are you scheduled for FNA (fine needle aspiration?) I hope so as the report is highly suggestive that cancer has to be ruled in or out.

Solid, vascular, halos are not words we like to hear about here. Halo could mean calcified rim.

Here is info on TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

You would be wise to take the beta-blocker. I have a mitral valve prolapse as no such medical intervention was offered to me at the time.

We have seen TPO Ab in the thousands but nonetheless, it should not be there and could be suggestive of many things.

TPO
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------



## fayla (Oct 17, 2012)

Andros, no I am not scheduled for a biopsy of the nodule. My general dr did want me to get a nuclear medicine uptake scan. I just can't afford it. Should I ask for a biopsy? My endo appt isn't until December 10th 

I'm nervous.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you should pursue a FNA...dominate, solid and hyper vascular are things that raise red flags.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree. Contact your hospital's financial aid department or the patient advocate. You do need this care.


----------

